# Searching for a Parrilla Grill



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Was watching an episode of Bobby Flay's Barbecue Addict and he used an interesting grill.

Although he referred to it as a parrila, it lacked most of the fancy bells and whistles found on the Argentinian versions. This appeared to be a rectangular firebox with the V-shaped grate rods of a parilla.

Anybody know where something like that is available?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes. If I'm not mistaken, Flay actually uses a Grillworks, which not only has more "bells and whistles" than you might think but costs more than you dreamed in your worst nightmare.

If you know exactly what you want, or have some sort of line into the Argentine community you're probably best off having one custom made.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Kind of interesting that the Grillworks carries such a hefty pricetag, while Argentinian types are much cheaper. Brick-enclosed and with covers they go for from, roughly, 700 bucks to around 2,000. Go figure.

I taped the episode, and will review it. But I don't think the one he used looks like the model you linked to.

Me, what I'm mostly interested in is the V shaped grate rods and drip pan, to reduce or eliminate flare-ups.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Replayed the tape, BDL, and you're right. If it ain't a Grillworks it's a pretty close clone.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

As you've probably already guessed, I watch Addict too.  Bobby Flay has a very nice backyard and a wonderful collection of 'Qs.  Not only can he afford all the wonderful hardware, it's all probably given to him as product placement.  Linda says I cook better than he does.  Not that I have any desire to cook the same things Flay does, but she's wrong and I'm not only covetous but jealous.  On the other hand, my wife was a REAL lawyer.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Friend Wife and I were talking about that. Near as I can figure, he's got at least 10 of them:

1. A gas operated cooktop.

2. A monster gas grill

3. Two (at least) webbers.

4. A Char-Broiler type rectangular charcoal grill

5. The aforementioned Grillworks.

6. A Santa-Maria type, with all the bells and whistles

7. One I can't idenify: It's blue and has three horizonal rods (spits?) arranged in a triangle. In that episode we were discussing you can, in some shots, just make it out to the right of the wine rack)

8. A smoker

9. A China box

10: A Green Egg, the largest size they make

All in all, about 15-20 grand worth of "grills." And it wouldn't surprise me to find that I've missed one or two along the way.

We were also thinking how if we were the marketing managers at the various companies we'd be rather POed, being as the brands are never mentioned. So where's the payback?

_I'm not only covetous but jealous_

Covetous and jealous pretty much sums it up for me. Not that I particularly want all of those. But if they threw any of them at me, I wouldn't duck. Wouldn't duck it they tossed one of those prep tables my way, either.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Boar, out of curiousity, what's your current Q set up?

I have three, none of them as costly as the ones Flay uses:

1. An in-ground, Colonial type firepit, with associated ironware and faux hearth. This is used strictly with wood.

2. A Char Grill rectangular grill, with off-set side grill. This is my go-to unit for grilling, and the only one I currently use for smoking. This uses either wood or charcoal, depending.

3. A Char Broiler gas grill: five regular burners, searing burner, and side cooker. This is only a year old, and I got a great deal on it---by the time all the multiple discounts added up I paid $224.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

1.  24 x 40 Klose, "Santa Maria style" steak grill.  I've mounted a nipple on the side, so I can attach a smoke box to it and use it for using cold smoking as well as for grilling over sticks.

2.  Backwoods Fatboy.  We use for our regular hot smoking.

3.  O-Grill.  A small, portable gas grill we bought so Linda could grill -- something she's never done in the year plus we've had it.  We do use it for picnics, though.

I'm thinking of adding a "kababinator," which is a SoCal word describing an Eastern Mediterranean style open pit with notched angle iron welded along the side to hold long, flat, kabab skewers and prevent them from rolling.  You have to get them custom made, but given the size and distribution of the Armenian population here that's neither difficult nor expensive.  I used to have one and used it a lot before losing it to a move.  But I don't actually need it, so probably won't get one.

At one point I actually had four largish grills outside, and they made the yard look messy.  You need a lot of space and a very rigorous maintenance schedule to get away with it.

BDL


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Whoops! Add one to Flay's collection. I forgot the hibachi.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes to hibachis -- I covet the Lodge but don't have a need or a place.

BDL


----------

